# 蹦揪~蹦揪~蹦揪~蹦揪~



## tourne

what does it mean : 
蹦揪~蹦揪~蹦揪~蹦揪~ 
(I say hello to a new chinese "friend" in FaceBook and she replies this to me) 


thanks


----------



## chaowen

that sounds like "Bon jour" ..... just guessing that she was replying in the sounding of French?


----------



## Cependant

I'm 100% sure that this came from French.
Yeah, "Bonjour", which means Good Morning/Hello (Formal) in French.
One can also say "Bonsoir" (it sounds like 蹦私挖), which is mostly used in the afternoons.
I know Mandarin and English and a little bit of French (studying), so if you would like to discuss those with me, I'm glad to.


----------



## Cependant

Elle t'a dit “蹦揪" parce que tu es français(e)?


----------



## soberxp

LOL

The chinese pronounces“蹦揪" as "Bon jour"   funny girl


----------



## tourne

yes I am french...Thanks for all !!

oui, elle semble avoir de l'humour...de plus maintenant je sais dire "hop tirant" en chinois ! ...(cela ne veut malheureusement rien dire en français !)


----------



## Cependant

Hop Tirant? LOL
On parles chinois dans my famille, ,je suis de Taipei, Taiwan. Mais j'ai appris a parler anglais.


----------



## chaowen

je ne comprend pas du tout qu'est-ce que c'est Hop Tirant.....quelqu'un m'aide? Mois, je suis aussi de Taipei.


----------



## seafarer

She is really funny
It means "hello" in french


----------



## tourne

chaowen said:


> je ne comprend pas du tout qu'est-ce que c'est Hop Tirant.....quelqu'un m'aide? Mois, je suis aussi de Taipei.



En fait lorsque je rentre 蹦揪 dans google translate cela me répond "hop tirant" en français et ""hop pulling" en anglais ...


----------



## chaowen

hahaha....... c'est amusante 
merci beaucoup!


----------



## vie312

i think "Bonjour" is pronounced more close to "笨猪”in Chinese.


----------



## Cependant

Well, yes.
But it is not really polite, and the French would probably be mad.


----------



## vie312

wow, no offence, apology to the French. in fact, i love french so much that i'm learning it everyday


----------



## Cependant

LOL it is fine.
You from Taiwan or China?


----------

